# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Database error

## zack27

Παιδια απο χτες αν θυμαμαι καλα πολλες φορες που παω να αλλαξω σελιδα η να μπω καπου μου εμφανιζει το μηνυμα database error .!!

Μπορουμε να το δουμε?

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και εμενα σημερα...

----------


## Efthimis98

Κι εμενα μου το εκανε σημερα συνεχεια αλλα τωρα ειναι ενταξει!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

κι εμενα σημερα. και επισης κανει μια ωρα για να ανοιξει καποιες σελιδες.

----------


## mitsman

Παιδια δεν ειναι τιποτα!!!! ο τεχνικος μας ο Πλατωνας κανει καποιες αναγκαιες δουλειες!!!!
Μας συγχωρειται αλλα ειναι αναποφευκτες!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

κι εμενα σημερα απο το πρωι καταφερα και μπηκα μολις τωρα στις 11και κατι

----------


## thomas5

και εμενα το κανει

----------


## mitsman

> Παιδια δεν ειναι τιποτα!!!! ο τεχνικος μας ο Πλατωνας κανει καποιες αναγκαιες δουλειες!!!!
> Μας συγχωρειται αλλα ειναι αναποφευκτες!!!!


Παιδια!!!

----------


## mitsman

Σε λιγο παιδια θα ξαναπεσει το φορουμ!!! Αυτο γινεται για να γινει λιγο πιο γρηγορο το φορουμ!!!

----------


## BeHappy

Δε με πειράζει να πέφτω... αρκεί να ξέρω ότι θα ξανασηκωθώ πετώντας!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραια,το φορουμ τωρα πηγαινει αρκετα πιο γρηγορα...........  :Happy: 


Σας ευχαριστουμε ομαδα διαχειρισης αλλα και εσενα *ΠΛΑΤΩΝΑ!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Θα γινει αλλη μια φορα μεσα στην ημερα! το μεσημερακι! υπομονη!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πειραζει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy: 

Θα γινει δηλαδι ακομα καλυτερο και γρηγοροτερο;

----------

